# Arrows found at ntc/ejn



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

21) ACG 1500, THREE PINK rubber vanes, small green Easton G nock initials HY in silver ink

22) unknown aluminum Carbon (probably ACE or ACC) , three black spin wings, red Small groove Easton G nock Initials-Silver ink SC

23) Victory VI 700, three small yellow rubber vanes, green pin nock initials apparently MG in silver ink

24) 1214 JAZZ with 3 chewed up yellow spin wings, and a red easton small groove nock black ink initials-appears to be CIM

25) ACC 2-04, There black Easton rubber vanes, small groove Easton G nock in black

26) ACE 620 three chewed up blue spin wings, white small groove Easton G nock INITIALS BC in silver ink

27) X10 830, three white spin wings, Green Beiter OVERNOCK Initials in silver ink-apparently CS-4

28) X10 550, three orange wavs with a yellow pin nock-silver ink initials TC or 7C

29) Easton Light Speed 3D 500 2 green one black Blazer vanes, green Nock, black ink Initials MRH and 3

30) ACE 620 three dark blue spin wings, ruby pin nock, black tape initials in silver ink JM

31) X10 650, three yellow spin wings, ruby beiter OVERNOCK initials W. C. H. No. 4 in silver ink

32) ACE 780, three AAE Max YELLOW rubber vanes, ruby pin nock

33) X10 550, Three pink Spin wings, White OVERNOCK with a black line drawn on the nock, Initials DP

34) Carbon IMPACT-SUPER CLUB 20/30 2 blue one green factory fletch, green nock FMS written on vane-gold ink initials FMS on Shaftt

35) MEDALLION XR 1300 two black, one white spin wings, light blue beiter Pin Nock, copper colored ink N.D. 1 apparently

36) Advantage Carbon, 600 Two orange, one white VANE TEC rubber vans , ruby pin nock silver initials not legible

37) Carbon one, 660, three pink spin wings, ruby pin nock--initials in silver or white ink JF

38) TWO (yes two) X10 650) purple ELI style Vanes, White Beiter Pin Nocks BP 6 and BP 7 in gold ink

39) ACE 850, Purple ELI style vanes, green pin nock non-readable initials in white ink (worn away)

40) EASTON AC (cannot tell what kind-the labels have all worn away) with three green eli style vanes Yellow BEITER PIN NOCK faint initials in gold ink AF

TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Part three

41) ACC 1500, two green one white rubber vanes, small groove easton Green G nock gold ink initials NG (appears to be)

42) ACC 3L-04 orange Flex fletch (appears) vane one vane is slightly brighter , Orange large groove Easton G nock

43) ACE 780 three dark blue spin wings, green pin nock A7 or 7 in silver ink

44) X110 1000, two white, one blue spin wing, dark blue pin nock K. Y in Silver ink

45) ACC 3-04. very small rubber vanes, 2 pink ones green, nock is gone but it appears to have been an easton orange G nock silver initials MDR2

46) MEDALLIO XR 1100, two green, one white rubber vane, dark green pin nock

47) ACC 3X-04 Three white spin wings, orange Easton small groove nock T.B. 7 in silver or white ink

48) NANO PRO Xtreme 400, tree blue ELI Style vans, with a blue an white speckled wrap, Green pin nock

49) ACG 880, three white spin wings, ruby easton small groove G nock ANDREW 05 written in white nk

50) ACE 780 there black spin wings, green pin nock

51) ACC 3-04 Orange Bohning wrap, the orange MAX (AAE) vanes, large groove Easton orange nock

52) AXX 3X-04,three orange WAV VANES small groove easton G nock GREEN 7 in black ink on the vane

53) ACC-appearst to be 3L-04 (750 spine) Three green WAV vanes, small groove green Easton G nock JK in black or green ink

54) ACE 620 three black gas pro vanes, black small groove easton g nock EK 1 or EKI in white ink

55) Carbon one 1150 ONe red, one white one missing AAE MAX vane with 17 written in black ink on white WAV-no nock Copper ink CLR

56) X10 650 , three beat up yellow spin wings, yellow Beiter insert nock initials in silver appear to be SGA 9

57) TWO (yes 2) 3L-04 Three stiff black spin wings, easton green small groove nock-lllegible silver initials-maybe JS

58) ACE 1100 Two yellow, one orange Easton Rubber vanes, orange pin knock SK written on vane

59) Ana Hendon of Columbia's X10 550 with green eli vanes-overwrap with her name on i Green pin nock 6

60) SECOND ACC 2-00 with two green rubber vanes, one white vane, small groove Easton Green G nock MG initials in gold ink

61) Easton CARBON ION 500 Pink/black blazes with a pink nock and black initials CH

62) ALuminum PLATINUM (Size un known) has destroyed black and white feathers and a black easton G small groove nock ADAM
appears to be from the same group as the bare shaft I mentioned above

63) x10 650, Three white spin wings, green pin nock initials in the box might be CLR

64) one Broken (apparently stepped on or one of the service vehicles ran over it carbon one 1000, three blue spin wings, ruby pin nock


that is it for now


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Jim C said:


> more might be coming since one of our coaches is looking as I post. These were found on the EJN (West field) or the practice field. Some were found in one of the control centers so if you looked in the tent and were unable to find your arrow-it still might have been found
> 
> PM me if one or more of these are yours and we will try to get it (them) back to you
> 
> ...


Anyone know these kids, check and see if the arrow matches.

Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Jim C said:


> 21) ACG 1500, THREE PINK rubber vanes, small green Easton G nock initials HY in silver ink
> 
> *HY, Holly Yakimow,Hsiu-ting Yeh, Hannah Yi, *
> 22) unknown aluminum Carbon (probably ACE or ACC) , three black spin wings, red Small groove Easton G nock Initials-Silver ink SC
> ...


Of course i am only naming off the JOAD entry list. 

Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Part three
> 
> 41) ACC 1500, two green one white rubber vanes, small groove easton Green G nock gold ink initials NG (appears to be)
> *NG, no NG listed in participation list. *
> ...


it is possible that one of these arrows is not from a JOAD archer. If i have time later i will cross reference the adult list. 

Chris


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

chrstphr said:


> it is possible that one of these arrows is not from a JOAD archer. If i have time later i will cross reference the adult list.
> 
> Chris


I know several are not given adults practiced or shot elimination matches on the JOAD field including the Columbian Lady I referenced above


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Jim, #46 is ours. One of our cadet girls. Also looking for several 550 mckinney II's black and white wav's for one of our cadet males. Thanks for all the hard work


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Fist429 said:


> Jim, #46 is ours. One of our cadet girls. Also looking for several 550 mckinney II's black and white wav's for one of our cadet males. Thanks for all the hard work


The only Mckinney I found belonged to Rick himself. I specifically looked for Brady's arrow (target 72 IIRC) and did not find it

I might be able to get out there again and "HDracer" was out there today as well


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Jim. We appreciate the effort


----------



## Green Ring (Aug 13, 2012)

Jim C said:


> 28) X10 550, three orange wavs with a yellow pin nock-silver ink initials TC or 7C


Could belong to Tyler Lowther. I shot on the same bale and recall seeing the orange wavs. He was also missing arrow(s) from earlier in the tournament.

I am happy to report you will not be finding any of your ACE 470s out there :tongue:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Green Ring said:


> Could belong to Tyler Lowther. I shot on the same bale and recall seeing the orange wavs. He was also missing arrow(s) from earlier in the tournament.
> 
> I am happy to report you will not be finding any of your ACE 470s out there :tongue:


good to hear or I'd give you a metal detector and tell you to look for them

Howard found some more

hopefully most will be claimed

we didn't get many of the ones we picked up last year claimed this year


----------



## Green Ring (Aug 13, 2012)

48) NANO PRO Xtreme 400, tree blue ELI Style vans, with a blue an white speckled wrap, Green pin nock

ARSENAULT Philippe


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Green Ring said:


> 48) NANO PRO Xtreme 400, tree blue ELI Style vans, with a blue an white speckled wrap, Green pin nock
> 
> ARSENAULT Philippe


He is with team Canada. I will contact him and see if he wants it.

Chris


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I found 4 more on the kids field. I gave Liz the first dozen when she left the field.

Easton Eclipse1814, orange AAE vanes, JS initials

Two Easton Superlite 1500 A/C/C's, black and red vanes, KF #6 & #8

Easton Superlite 1300 A/C/C, green and white vanes, JW

The kid's field is very "dirty"...much metal in the ground making carbon-only arrows hard to find. Even the carbon/aluminum were not that easy. I did find a couple on the adult field but for people out there looking for them.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hdracer said:


> I found 4 more on the kids field. I gave Liz the first dozen when she left the field.
> 
> Easton Eclipse1814, orange AAE vanes, JS initials
> 
> ...


On the Kid's field Joe McGlyn lost a x10 through the score chart at around 35 or 45-we looked all over for it

Brady Wilson lost a McKinney around 72-lookd all over for it

you are right-tons of false positive on the kids field-the adult field is pretty easy to find stuff


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

LOST and FOUND given to me by USA Archery, because they know I will send it to you!

red and black laymate" by Igloo soft side cooler, looks like your dome top lunchbox, with strap.

Everlast sweatshirt, grey with neon lime green logo and hood lining

CHOAS Sunglasses

Large Blender Bottle, black top and red stripe of duct tape around it

AT&T cell phone, not a fancy one either. It is black number key pad, green & red pick up and hang up buttons...
If I can figure out how to charge the phone I might be able to get the information of who it belongs to. This is a really basic model phone, with a camera that is 30 mega pixels.

Black Shibuya bow stand, this looks brand new (maybe bought at the tournament?)

Screw in bow stand with white "U-shaped bow rest" and string finger

Black Greatland nalgene type water bottle

Several reading glasses, you know the type...the ones you can go buy at Sam's, costco, Walgreens and walmart in sets of 3-6 for about $20.

Black wide brim bill hat with back "skirt" that hangs down the neck. 

I will wash the jacket and the hat, and whomever they belong to, you know you will get a clean garment back! 

PM me here on AT or you can send an email to [email protected], and give me the item or arrows you are claiming, and I will ship the items/arrows back to you. I will ask that you make a donation to ANN HOYT FUND at USA Archery to help support JOAD, or you can pay me the cost to ship it back to you. Shipping costs are on the rise, and as much as I want to send them back for nothing, it just isn't possible! It also eats into any profits we made on concessions to support our ever growing program.

If things/arrows are not claimed within a year, i think is what JimC said, then they become ours! 

Who knows, maybe we will continue this service no matter where, within driving distance of NTC/EJN. I wouldn't mind doing so!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Just another helpful hint for all who go to tournaments and this comes from our club director, and two time OLYMPIC GOLD Darrell Pace...

PUT YOUR NAME ON EVERYTHING, AND I MEAN EVERYTHING! OR from Lizard, You can make it unique by your artistic abilities! I have flowers on my bow that I painted on the back side of the riser. My son has the coolest looking green riser on the field, just as cool as that zebra riser and stabilizer set-up Hunter Conely had! Make your stuff unique! JimC, who was a national class, and Oly. Team Alt. for USA Shooting put sponsor stickers on his stock of his shotgun! Someone asked why? Jim said, because I know that is my gun on that rack with all the others that look like it! Makes sense doesn't it!

I say put your NAME not just initials! Many people have the same initials, and same name, but if you make your property UNIQUE, then you will have it made in the shade if it get's lost! It may just appear in your mailbox or on your doorstep!

Engrave your name or initials on your tab, thought I do have to say, I have never found a lost tab at a tournament, as those things are near and dear to an archer's heart!

For the arrows, you can order custom labels just for your arrows with your name and address on them! Some really cool ones are out there! You can also use those silly things that every organization who is begging for money send you every other week! We've got millions of those labels. You can write your information on your arrow yourself, like I did and it looked pretty darn good! Professionally done, as someone said! 

SO, MAKE YOUR STUFF UNIQUE, AND IDENTIFIABLE TO YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE, so if it gets lost, you can be reunited with your equipment!


----------



## AddisonOil (Jun 19, 2012)

Why not just throw the stuff away.....? Most of it is junk...


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Well, I suppose you can look at it that way, but things aren't cheap, and if I can provide a service of sending it back and they make a donation to the Ann Hoyt Fund then it's all worth it. Why do you care anyway? It's NOT you who is offering to send things back.



AddisonOil said:


> Why not just throw the stuff away.....? Most of it is junk...


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Another thought on claiming arrows, and "stuff":

If there are several items/arrows that belong to a particular club's members, I would say get them all back at the same time! So we have one shipment to make with serval arrows in the box! That would be helpful to me who is the one doing the shipping back to you!

Arrows range in the 20-50+ dollar range, so THAT is why we send arrows back, and other belongings as well.

If not claimed within a year the stuff will get donated and the arrows will join our thousands of arrows we have around the archery barn!


----------



## AddisonOil (Jun 19, 2012)

I was just hinting an idea. I mean it's just a couple arrows and some material things. You should put small lots for sale in the classified. Prolly make more money towards the foundation...


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

UMMM, 64 + arrows is not a small number of things. We need the arrows if people don't claim them, to add to our massive collection of arrows found and arrows bought. We will use everything or donate those things we cannot.

I'll add that MOST of these arrows are X-10s.

Obviously YOU didn't actually READ my post. I asked people to donate to the Ann Hoyt Fund, when I send the arrows back, en lieu of paying me for the shipping. 
To wit: Ann Hoyt was a HUGE believer in JOAD and KIDS shooting archery. She loved the JOAD program we ran, and when she was getting out of SKY Archery, after Earl had passed to the great archery tournament in the sky, SHE called me and asked if I wanted to take over that part of her business! SO, That is WHY I want people to donate to her fund when I send a package to them INSTEAD of paying me. JOAD is where the future of archery lies, not with us old folks.

Now back to your job in the oil business...that should be more important to you than telling me how to conduct the service I do for those who attend the NTC/EJN that, along with USA Archery, Cincinnati Junior Olympians was the sponsoring club. I need gas to run my trucks, and cars, so back to work with you! 



AddisonOil said:


> I was just hinting an idea. I mean it's just a couple arrows and some material things. You should put small lots for sale in the classified. Prolly make more money towards the foundation...


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

_48) NANO PRO Xtreme 400, tree blue ELI Style vans, with a blue an white speckled wrap, Green pin nock

ARSENAULT Philippe_

He wants it, I will put him in touch with you to get it to him Liz.

Chris


----------



## SKarcher10 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Jim,
Thanks for all of your efforts to find missing arrows!
I lost an X10 650, white spin wings, Flo-red Beiter nock, initials SK in silver on it. It was lost behind/in the vicinity of target #58 on Saturday am, just before the matches started.
I will continue to check the list (most of these seem to be from the Practice Field)...
Hoping it's found,
Sue Kutertan, Toronto, Canada


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

SKarcher10 said:


> Hi Jim,
> Thanks for all of your efforts to find missing arrows!
> I lost an X10 650, white spin wings, Flo-red Beiter nock, initials SK in silver on it. It was lost behind/in the vicinity of target #58 on Saturday am, just before the matches started.
> I will continue to check the list (most of these seem to be from the Practice Field)...
> ...


most were found on the west field (JOAD) We hit that area really hard

I might be able to get out there tomorrow but today I had to get a cortisone injection in my left elbow and I am under strict orders not to do stuff like raking for arrows


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

#17 is not Jeremy Corridori. He has all arrows accounted for.


----------



## MHoward (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Jim,

Kudos to all you guys for looking for the missed arrows. We did have one of our girls miss and lose an arrow. It was on a target in the 80's but she missed short. I have not seen it on the list but its a carbon one 800 I believe with 1 black and 2 blue vanes with a green g nock. It should have the initials of EB on it, or E (another letter) B. Not sure what her name is.

Thanks again for all your hard work


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Once again, what a service you provide. Some may not see it as a big deal, but then they probably have never worked with kids who become very attached to their arrows, or that depend on every last one! It's a big deal, and we thank you.

John


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Today, JOAD Parent Carole Hanbury and I spent a combined 7 hours on the youth field
tomorrow, Liz, Ian and I are going to (weather permitting-it was perfect today) go over the Adult field and the practice field

Here is what was found today. three arrows were short of the bale positions and sadly broken-the field crew was running trucks up and down the line picking up the targets




65) ACC 3-04, Red rubber vans, red Large G NOCK Initials SM on the VANE and #2 on the vane in black ink, initials SM in silver on the shaft

66) X10 750, ONE Black Spin wing left on it white initials SK 8 Orange Beiter Overnock

67) A PAIR OF CARBON ONES-spine is not readable BLue Spin Wings, Green Pin Nocks-the Initials are illegible- in copper colored ink

68) ACE 1100 There metallic red Kurly Vanes, small groove Easton ORANGE G nock white ink initials OL 6

69) LONG Carbon ONE 600, three ORANGE AAE MAX vanes, Blue Large Groove G Nock (I think) gold ink initials-either a M or W second initial illegible 

70) one destroyed (truck run over it appears due the nature of the destruction) X10 670 or 570,2 AAE WHITE MAX vanes ruby pin nock

71) X19 750, Three Yellow spin wings, Blue Pin Nock, Initials in silver ink B.O


72) TWO MEDALLION XR-1100 2 green one white rubber vanes, green pin nock.. the initials are in black-hard to read-perhaps AP-they are the same as one listed above (46-I believe An ACE OHIO ARCHERS)

73) Short ACG 1500 Three red ELI style Vans, small groove easton Red G nock silver initials-hard to read-maybe N IV

74) broke in four places (truck probably) pro field-has one of those tapered points I cannot read the over rap due to mud and splintering (I have some of the splinters in my finger)
Blue shield cut vanes, blue pin nock

75() ACC 2-04, two dark blue spin wings, orange Large groove EASTON Nock perhaps LL in silver ink on the shaft 

76) Medallion XR 1300 two black one white spin wing, light blue Beiter Pin nock gold ink initials-hard to read maybe N P

76) Long Carbon Tech Mckinney 600 two white, one black WAV vane, clear beiter PIN NOCK initials hard to read in black perhaps BMW (Brady Wilson?)


77) carbon impact SUPR CLUB 20/30 2 pink one yellow Easton Vanes with KC 6 written on the yellow vane, green SC nock name in silver writing starting with a C ending with a y


78) JAZZ perhaps 1416, red white and blue Vane Tech vanes, green glue on nock-I believe there was another one of these above

79) X10 size not legible, probably a tungsten point, two pink one green WAV vanes, yellow beiter pin nock-initials may be JM (Is this Joe McGlyns?)

80) ACE 720 There Orange WAVS orange nock silver initials-perhaps TW

81) X10 650 three blue WAVS, ruby pin nock GOld Initials RIL


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

72,76,78 are ours ahba panda, Brady Wilson and Matthew dinsmore. Will get from you at state. Thanks again for all of your crews hard work on this. Jason


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Fist429 said:


> 72,76,78 are ours ahba panda, Brady Wilson and Matthew dinsmore. Will get from you at state. Thanks again for all of your crews hard work on this. Jason


I am going to go back tomorrow and look for Brady's arrows


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

SKarcher10 said:


> Hi Jim,
> Thanks for all of your efforts to find missing arrows!
> I lost an X10 650, white spin wings, Flo-red Beiter nock, initials SK in silver on it. It was lost behind/in the vicinity of target #58 on Saturday am, just before the matches started.
> I will continue to check the list (most of these seem to be from the Practice Field)...
> ...


I hit that area hard again today-didn't find anything like that--all the stuff I found is listed and numbered. If you can recall where you missed (high-low, right left) let me know

actually 55 or of those found or more are from the main field


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Please send lizard an email at:
[email protected]
with your address so I can send it to you. Were there other kids/people from your club here at NTC/EJN who may have missed arrows? 
It may be nice to put word out to your fellow club members so that one shipment can be made instead of several. Of course if you were here, solon then that is fine!
Thanks
Liz



luckycharlie said:


> #17 is not Jeremy Corridori. He has all arrows accounted for.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

When claiming arrows from the list below, PLEASE INCLUDE THE ARROW NUMBER, such as this example:

81) X10 650 three blue WAVS, ruby pin nock Gold Initials RIL

This will help identify the arrow better! You can also send a picture of the "brothers and sisters" of your missing arrow, and that will help, for sure to ID your missing arrow!

Send those to [email protected], and any other arrow requests to that email!

Thanks everyone, we want to get your arrows back to you as soon as possible!

Liz (and Jim)


----------



## SKarcher10 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jim C said:


> I hit that area hard again today-didn't find anything like that--all the stuff I found is listed and numbered. If you can recall where you missed (high-low, right left) let me know
> 
> actually 55 or of those found or more are from the main field


Hi Jim,
thanks very much for all your efforts! I really appreciate your time.
Fairly sure it would be behind the target, possibly between #58 & 59 or #57 & 58, if that helps any?
You have, however, already gone above and beyond, so if it is lost then so be it...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

As much of the search is to reunite the lost arrows with their owners, it is also to clear the fields of them. Joyce Park is used for soccer as well as other sports. Finding places to hold archery tournaments seems to be getting harder, at least from my viewpoint. We certainly don't want any injuries from arrows left in the grass. One bad incident can affect all future tournaments. I believe that is one of the main reasons Jim C puts so much time in looking for them. Yes, arrows are expensive but one angry soccer mom can cause quite a commotion and close areas normally available to us. What I find perplexing is that there is no standard for reporting lost arrows especially on a venue as large as the US Nationals. We have no idea just how many are out there, whether we have found all of them or only a fraction. Many of these "found" arrows were never reported (to us) as missing. They were simply left out there with little or no thought of finding them. That is not good...


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought there was a protocol for lost arrows? You reported the arrow to a judge with a description of arrow make, initials and fletch. The judge noted the bale and crossed the arrow off the list if it was found. Perhaps this is unofficial, but could easily be made policy. 

I agree that this is a much larger issue than getting lost arrows back to their owners. While shooting at Stanford Stadium, lost arrows were carefully tracked, as no one wanted to risk injuring a football player.


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

I know Jim C. does a thorough job of sweeping the field. Perhaps a light "raking" with say a de-thatching attachment behind a riding mower to complete the job.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

SKarcher10 said:


> Hi Jim,
> thanks very much for all your efforts! I really appreciate your time.
> Fairly sure it would be behind the target, possibly between #58 & 59 or #57 & 58, if that helps any?
> You have, however, already gone above and beyond, so if it is lost then so be it...



I went back today-found it. Liz has it.

It was behind 58 -hard to believe I missed it the other day but lots of the stuff was buried deep


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Gabe,
This is exactly why we (Jim, myself and others go out there and do this at JOYCE PARK. Other than the Nationals held here, I have NEVER seen this done at any other national event with the care and to the extent it is done here. Jim pretty much dedicates all week of the tourney and all week afterwards to finding lost arrows. I suggested a "Finding Arrow Task Force" group at nationals, but you know who it was, and there was only one person, JimC. 
I will be sure to contact Jenni Edmunds, and Sheri Rhodes about this for the future events, as I believe it is the combined responsibility of the archer, if JOAD a parent and USA Archery to TOTALLY AND THOROUGHLY inspect and deem the field safe BEFORE LEAVING the tournament site.
Moving forward, I think it should be a written rule that all arrows should be found and claimed before the end of the tournament, no matter where it is held.

Yes, Gabe, That was the protocol, but with ONLY JimC looking, and about 900 archers shooting, the ratio isn't good to find arrows. 

What I don't get is why people who shoot (locally), or if you can figure out a way to get the metal detector packed in your suitcase, don't you bring one? If I KNOW I am prone to missing (and BB shooters do hit the green from time to time!), I ALWAYS have my MD with me, NO EXCEPTIONS!

Lizard



midwayarcherywi said:


> I thought there was a protocol for lost arrows? You reported the arrow to a judge with a description of arrow make, initials and fletch. The judge noted the bale and crossed the arrow off the list if it was found. Perhaps this is unofficial, but could easily be made policy.
> 
> I agree that this is a much larger issue than getting lost arrows back to their owners. While shooting at Stanford Stadium, lost arrows were carefully tracked, as no one wanted to risk injuring a football player.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Arrows found today:

82) A/C/E, 620, C•3, Blue Spin Wings, White G•Nock

83) X•10, 650, C•3, White Spin Wings, Flo Red Beiter Pin Overnock, SK initials in silver

84) CT McKinney II 550, 2 white 1 black AAE Wav vanes, clear Beiter Pin Nock

85) A/C/G, Series A • 660 • C2, 2 white one blue 1.5" parabolic vanes, orange Easton large groove pin nock.

86) NANO SST • 1000, Yellow and Black Checkerboard GAS PRO vanes, Arrow #4, Ruby large groove G (type) nock, "EH" next to arrow number.

87) X•10, 500, Series A, C•3, CLST in Silver by the whtie ELI vanes, Orange Beiter pin nock, DIMPLED POINT (expensive arrow)

88) Carbon Express • Medallion-XR 1100, 2 green 1 white Flex Fletch type parabolic fletchings, green pin knock, no inits. but there is a number (date?) 031014--this is not hand written, but looks like it was put on by CE

89) A/C/E, 780, C•4, ONE blue spin wing (other two are gone), "JP" inits on shaft below spin wing, bright yellow "s" easton pin nock

90) SHATTERED, but I want to post this so you know the arrow was found: A/C/E, 670, C•3, 2 yellow 1 green shield cut vanes, ruby g-nock. The arrow is trashed as it appears to have been run over by a trailer or vehicle of some sort.

Again, if any of these arrows are yours please email Liz and Jim at [email protected]. We both check that email.

If more are found we will post again.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

SKArcher,
Please PM me your address, so I can send it back to you!
Thanks! Liz



SKarcher10 said:


> Hi Jim,
> thanks very much for all your efforts! I really appreciate your time.
> Fairly sure it would be behind the target, possibly between #58 & 59 or #57 & 58, if that helps any?
> You have, however, already gone above and beyond, so if it is lost then so be it...


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Fist429 said:


> Jim, #46 is ours. One of our cadet girls. Also looking for several 550 mckinney II's black and white wav's for one of our cadet males. Thanks for all the hard work




Number 84 seems to fit this one.




lizard said:


> Arrows found today:
> 84) CT McKinney II 550, 2 white 1 black AAE Wav vanes, clear Beiter Pin Nock


I think there should be a note book at the tournament somewhere. You lose an arrow, you put in it the specs and what target you lost it. Might make matching easier.

Chris


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

chrstphr said:


> I think there should be a note book at the tournament somewhere. You lose an arrow, you put in it the specs and what target you lost it. Might make matching easier.
> 
> Chris



Excellent idea. If your arrow is still missing when you are done shooting, the onus should be on the shooter to log the missing arrow in a log book, including the bale at which it was shot. The judge can keep track of missing arrows during the shooting session, but after that, it should be up to the shooter to note the lost arrow.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Gabe, 

There was a list we went off of the on Thurs but only on the west field. None was available on Friday that I know of. Asked the USA Archery crew at the west DOS stand and no one knew of a list. No list was given on Saturday but that day went way late. We didn't know of a missing arrow unless someone came to us individually. Sunday was just a sweep of all shooting lanes on the west field and the practice field (mostly by Jim C...I worked about 3 hours on Sunday finding about 16).

With the Nationals being held at a soccer stadium next year it is imperative that a missing arrow process be established by USA Archery. The hit-or-miss (no pun intended) "process" we are working now isn't going to cut it. Every missing arrow needs to be identified and found to preclude any possibility of another athlete's injury after the tournament concludes. If it wasn't for Jim C's push and drive to find as many as he can there would still be almost 100 extra arrows out there in Joyce Park.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

hdracer said:


> Gabe,
> 
> There was a list we went off of the on Thurs but only on the west field. None was available on Friday that I know of. Asked the USA Archery crew at the west DOS stand and no one knew of a list. No list was given on Saturday but that day went way late. We didn't know of a missing arrow unless someone came to us individually. Sunday was just a sweep of all shooting lanes on the west field and the practice field (mostly by Jim C...I worked about 3 hours on Sunday finding about 16).
> 
> With the Nationals being held at a soccer stadium next year it is imperative that a missing arrow process be established by USA Archery. The hit-or-miss (no pun intended) "process" we are working now isn't going to cut it. Every missing arrow needs to be identified and found to preclude any possibility of another athlete's injury after the tournament concludes. If it wasn't for Jim C's push and drive to find as many as he can there would still be almost 100 extra arrows out there in Joyce Park.


Great observation. It does beg the question as to why an organization as large as USArchery doesn't now have a dedicated venue for Nationals (just think of how cheap some land would have been 100 years ago, right?) where we don't have to beg for an archery field and then worry about collateral damage afterwards.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Great observation. It does beg the question as to why an organization as large as USArchery doesn't now have a dedicated venue for Nationals (just think of how cheap some land would have been 100 years ago, right?) where we don't have to beg for an archery field and then worry about collateral damage afterwards.


That is true. While it wouldn't work for everyone (does anything?) it would put to bed the discussions about who has USATs and other events and who doesn't. NFAA took a gamble and has a centralized location. I know they split the National Field Championships between 2 other locations but I would venture a guess that they are looking at consolidating all shoots in SD. Seems to be working for the most part. It would definitely save USAA expenses incurred with moving equipment. Their staff could set up and tear down the field vs a local club. There are pros and cons to both sides.


----------



## SKarcher10 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jim C said:


> I went back today-found it. Liz has it.
> 
> It was behind 58 -hard to believe I missed it the other day but lots of the stuff was buried deep


*Thank you so much Jim & Liz!!*
I really appreciate your time and effort! I'll contact Liz so it can be added to the Toronto group's being sent...
Sincerely, SK


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Jim, #84 is another of Brady Wilson's
#88 is Ahba Panda's if you can add them to our bundle. Thanks, Jason


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Fist429 said:


> Jim, #84 is another of Brady Wilson's
> #88 is Ahba Panda's if you can add them to our bundle. Thanks, Jason


I went to the target I was told Brady lost his arrows on. I put up four stakes in a square around that target-10 meters to each side, 30 meters in front and 40 meters back (30-100 meters) and did the entire grid-moving the stakes each pass I found his arrow short and left of the target he was on (i.e. between 80/81) and your other kids arrow near 82. I expanded the search to target 76 through 86. I didn't find any more so I wonder if he might have lost his arrows on other bales. Or did he shoot really high over the bale? I did find one arrow behind 96 (end of the JOAD field) that was about 120 Meters deep but it might have been from clout since it was another archer's arrow near where the clout had been held

I don't know what target Panda lost her arrows on other than the one I found today

I might be able to get over there one more time. Once the Portable office units are gone, I have no way of finding where the targets (by number were) right now I know that the Youth DOS was between 64 and 65 so I can go by that but one more rain and all the lane lines will be gone


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

tomorrow *AM will be our last effort*. we are trying to do the much cleaner adult field. I know one of the ACE archers has a couple McKinneys behind or right of Target 117. Does anyone remember the first numbered target on the adult field? If you have arrows missing let me know at what target and WHERE they were missed. That saves so much time


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

First adult target for recurve was #97


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

great. I can find where Paula lost two. That will be a top priority tomorrow. I am going to try to get three more hours in with Liz and Ian helping for at least two

that sounds like the first target on the adult field period. the compounds were further east IIRC

once the portable office trailers are gone, its almost impossible to find the target positions

Jim


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

First target on the master/ compound field was #117


----------



## gregom (Oct 12, 2012)

all of these arrows would make an interesting picture .


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

This is the last bunch. Liz and I hit the adult field for a combined 5.5 hours of searching today The East side of the Adult field (Compound) is already repainted with soccer lines and goals. The west side of the adult field (Recurve) has not quite yet been run over by the soccer pestilence :wink:. all of these arrows were found on the adult field save two. Most were on the recurve masters area (targets 117-122 or so)

91) ACE 850, three pink WAV vanes, orange Beiter nock-illegible yellow initials near the three white boxes on the label of the arrow

92-another Brady Wilson McKinney-youth field-we have a box going to ACE archers for it and others

93) X10 Pro tour, 380 three black VANE TECH vanes (one is coming off-this one was buried REAL deep ruby pin nock silver initials-hard to read maybe J W or S M

94) CT McK 725-yellow spin wings-I believe this is Paula Pritchard of ACE

95 Carbon one 739 Three yellow spin wings, red tab Orange pin nock white initials ASD-youth field around 82 

96) ACE 670 three black spin wings, white small groove easton G Nock

97 ACE 780 THree red eli vanes, green pin nock with SUE PHILLIPS written on it with a # 6 DECAL

98) Easton X10 410-three yellow spin wings with D Denton (Master Hoyt Engineer I believe) written on it-yellow nock-If any of you Hoyt staff shooters knows Doug's number or email leet me know

99) one bent Easton X7 1614. It has one black or dark blue Vane tech vane and a green large easton pin nock It was on the compound field and has AB in white ink

100) One ACG 1500, three white spin vanes, green large groove pin nock C M H silver initials-might also be C McH

101) X10 450 three black easton vanes, Yellow pin nock silver initials appear to be JJB with six silver dots near the fletching

102) ACE 1000, three something Pro (Gas?) white vanes wit a blue pin nock the initials are in white and clearly say CMcH (any relation to 100)?

103) one broken (this was short of the targets and was run over most likely when the targets were taken down) ACC 3X04 three white spin wings, large groove easton G nock red
initials are beat up in silver-might be Tom something

104) X10 830 three green WAV Vanes, green pin nock SIlver initials AB


This is probably the end of the arrows. I am sure there are others out there including some I have been told about but we have done both fields twice (or more) as well as the practice field and my shoulder and elbows are pretty well shot from swinging the MD for about 15 hours. please let me know if these are yours-we still have over 100 from the last several nationals.

If I didn't find your lost arrow, I am sorry but we gave it our best shot. the all carbon ones are really hard to find in a dirty field with thick grass


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Yes 92 and 94 are ours thank you again


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Fist429 said:


> Yes 92 and 94 are ours thank you again



I am dumbfounded that I couldn't find the other ones Jason. especially Paula's since that field is pretty clean. we had another area that had a good tone near where PP's other arrow was found and I dug a 6 inch trench X 3 an found nothing Same around where we found Brady's other two arrows. check and see if they may have lost them on day one-at other targets

we had two different people with two different MD's look at both places along with me

Jim


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Chris,
In years past there was a notebook at each DOS. I thought they had that going this year, but I guess not...or if there is a list of people who lost arrows, then I have no idea who has it or where it went!
Lizard




chrstphr said:


> Number 84 seems to fit this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

lizard said:


> Chris,
> In years past there was a notebook at each DOS. I thought they had that going this year, but I guess not...or if there is a list of people who lost arrows, then I have no idea who has it or where it went!
> Lizard


there was a notebook. One of the judges on the JOAD DOS was keeping it-either Doug or Rodney. In past years I was able to find more arrows during the shooting but this year-with so many CJO kids shooting and my elbow issues, I was not able to get on the field as often in years past. What is something I cannot fathom is how few parents bring metal detectors to tournaments when they have kids who are missing a lot. The type of turf and grass did not help either-I am going to suggest that if we hold this event again that the mowing be much shorter-especially behind the targets. it was way too long for archery IMHO


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

three arrows to be mailed to Canada (30, 47 and 83)
one to Master Designer at Hoyt Doug Denton
and one to Sue Phillips who like Doug, had her name on her arrow
and a bunch back to ACE Archers

please help me get all these arrows back to their homes

if you owned one of the broken ones-let me know too


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Liz, Ian and I made one more effort at the field sweeping the adult and youth field and the practice field

we found 7 more arrows-6 intact, one cracked

they are

105-another Brady Wilson arrow-

106 Carbon One 660 three small red shield cut vanes (perhaps blazers) green pin nock, yellow initials-maye AY

107 ACC 3-04 Three red/black Gas Pro vanes small Easton G nock ORANGE

108 X10, 1000, three white spin vanes, light blue Beiter Pin Nock faint white initials CM

109 carbon One 900, three orange DURAVANES, green pin nock white writing-first letter is F or E-cannot read rest

110 ACC 2-00 (1500 spine) Three white spin wings, Small groove Easton GREEN G nock

111) one snapped ACC 3L-04 Three yellow spin vanes, small groove Easton Orange G Nock,, ARE 8 in white ink-appears to have hit stand by nature of the break


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hdracer said:


> I found 4 more on the kids field. I gave Liz the first dozen when she left the field.
> 
> Easton Eclipse1814, orange AAE vanes, JS initials
> 
> ...


Two ACCS are claimed

we will make the Eclipse 111 and the ACC JW-112


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks again for your efforts finding all those arrows. It is appreciated.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Fist429 said:


> Thanks again for your efforts finding all those arrows. It is appreciated.



Brady's a good kid, I am sorry I didn't find all of them but it wasn't from a lack of trying-I spent at least two hours alone on the targets between 72 and 86

Same with Paula. She does a lot for the sport in Ohio That was a reason for me to go back a couple times to try to find her stuff.


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Jim,your club with all it's volunteers and hard work helps make nationals work here in Ohio.


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

I sent you an email.

#79 fits my description and #104 fits the description of Alexis from my range.

I know how hard it was to my arrow, the both of us looked for a good 30 min with the detectors and found nothing. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

JoeM said:


> I sent you an email.
> 
> #79 fits my description and #104 fits the description of Alexis from my range.
> 
> I know how hard it was to my arrow, the both of us looked for a good 30 min with the detectors and found nothing. Thanks for all the hard work.


saw the email we will ship them off shortly

Jim


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

For those who have claimed arrows, I am making a run to the USPS tomorrow, so you should have your arrows, by the end of the week!

For those of you who are wondering, I am skiing people donate to the Ann Hoyt Fund at USArchery, as that benefits the JOAD programs, and THAT is where the future of archery lies!

CHEERIO!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Paula,
Thanks, it's really a team effort, and the team starts with DARRELL and his field crew.

Jim, is, OF COURSE the undisputed arrow finding champ!!! I don't know how he does it, but he does!

I get the concessions going and this year was pretty darn good, we had minimal left overs, which makes me happy. But I digress!

Thanks again for the kind words!




Paula said:


> Thanks Jim,your club with all it's volunteers and hard work helps make nationals work here in Ohio.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Found arrow list*

Will also be listed on USArchery's web site with a link on twitter and Facebook via Teresa Johnson!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

lizard said:


> Will also be listed on USArchery's web site with a link on twitter and Facebook via Teresa Johnson!


lets hope people read the list-there is about a 1000 dollars worth of arrows sitting by my desk and several hundred worth over the last few years that are unclaimed.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

We can only hope!



Jim C said:


> lets hope people read the list-there is about a 1000 dollars worth of arrows sitting by my desk and several hundred worth over the last few years that are unclaimed.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

I just posted this on my Facebook page, search: Liz Pfirrmann Coombe


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Due to the expense of shipping arrows internationally and the forms required, we will no longer be shipping lost arrows interantioally. Just to Toronto, Ontario, Canada cost $34.00! Are those arrows really that important? 
I don't mind a box that costs me $6 + a few cents, but $34 is a bit excessive!
Sorry Canada, but I can't justify that expense...From now on we are shipping to the 48 contiguous states only.
I don't mean to be harsh, but my breath was taken away when I paid for that! Incentive to FIND YOUR ARROWS WHEN YOU LOSE THEM!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Due to the rising costs of shipping things via USPS, and my time and gas to take the packages to the USPS, there is a $10 shipping fee for these arrows i am sending back, and that is IF they are in the 48 contiguous states.
If I have to ship internationally (to Canada or elsewhere) it goes up to $50. All the money will go to an archery charity.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Note: See post at 5:09 for updated shipping info!



lizard said:


> due to the expense of shipping arrows internationally and the forms required, we will no longer be shipping lost arrows internationally. Just to toronto, ontario, canada cost $34.00! Are those arrows really that important?
> I don't mind a box that costs me $6 + a few cents, but $34 is a bit excessive!
> Sorry canada, but i can't justify that expense...from now on we are shipping to the 48 contiguous states only.
> I don't mean to be harsh, but my breath was taken away when i paid for that! Incentive to find your arrows when you lose them!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

All money gotten from shipping these arrows back to the owners will go to an archery charity fund, as listed earlier in the thread.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

If there are several arrows going to canada I will cover it. We want arrows going back to people-we still have dozens from years ago.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Please accept my apologies for my post about the shipping of arrows. I keep forgetting how fortunate we are with our inexpensive postage here in the states.
That said, I have already gone through a whole box of medium shipping tubes from the USPS, plus almost a roll and a half of shipping tape, getting these arrows back to their owners! I'm happy to do it. 

If archery clubs can figure out who lost arrows at NTC/EJN, and claim them all at once it would help me out greatly, then only 1 box has to be sent.

I have about 10 boxes ready to go out today!

I have just ordered another 20 medium shipping "tubes" from USPS and 10 small shipping "tubes" from USPS. The "tube" is a triangular shaped box which is ideal for shipping arrows back, as it is pretty darn near crush=proof.

Please keep asking those in your archery circle if they are missing arrows to contact me via P.M or email at [email protected] so I can reunite them with their arrow(s). I'll figure out what to do about cost.

My apologies again!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

someone has to know who owns some of the remaining arrows


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

lizard and Jim,

I don't have a lost arrow out there, nor do any of the local shooters (as we didn't attend), but charging for shipping seems only reasonable to me, since you did all the labor to go look for them on your own time and your own dime.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Clbowdude!
Thanks, and people are asking if they can send $, so I reply, sure and tell them where! 



calbowdude said:


> lizard and Jim,
> 
> I don't have a lost arrow out there, nor do any of the local shooters (as we didn't attend), but charging for shipping seems only reasonable to me, since you did all the labor to go look for them on your own time and your own dime.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Everyone we still are sitting on bunch of found arrows from Outdoor Nationals. 

I have one that says ANDREW 5, I feel like I shipped it's twin earlier, Please let me know....also, if you "name your arrows, you may as well put YOUR NAME on there too, not just your initials! This arrow Easton ACG 880•C2, ruby g-nock marker on cock vane side, white spin wings. Please claim! 

We have tons more If you haven't seen the list here, go to www.usarchery.org and look in the left news column. I hope it hasn't gotten buried! 

LET ME HEAR FROM YOU, and pass this along to anyone you might know.

Lizard


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

still have about 90 arrows for people to claim from NTC & EJN.
PLEASE CLAIM,
Most are X10 or ACE, Many others as well.
Pass info to your club members and friends who shot tourney.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Got any X10 420's, 28" or longer? :wink:


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

We might, but we have to give people ONE YEAR to claim their lost but found arrows. :wink:


hdracer said:


> Got any X10 420's, 28" or longer? :wink:


----------

